# Soreen Malt Loaf - Is it any good for you?



## cudsyaj

As per title.

I'm bulking at the moment and a loaf tastes good.

Has very little fat, sugar seems to come from syrup and 15% raisins which is ok I think.

800kcals in a loaf


----------



## Mish

IIFYM. The sugar is only going to affect body composition, but only if you let it.

Go on Doreen, have your Soreen


----------



## Mingster

I have a couple of slices as a pre workout meal.


----------



## TELBOR

Mingster said:


> I have a couple of slices as a pre workout meal.


This ^^^

I do exactly the same lol.

Probably only once week, but I'll have a loaf during the week


----------



## mal

nice with spread on it,its cheap in aldis sometimes 2 for 1 offer.


----------



## TELBOR

mal said:


> nice with spread on it,its cheap in aldis sometimes 2 for 1 offer.


Exactly! 2 for £1 in aldi 

Great with PB on it!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Depends if you plaster it in butter or not!?


----------



## cudsyaj

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Depends if you plaster it in butter or not!?


I just ate the whole loaf plain in 4 chunks over the course of the day... including one pre-workout.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

cudsyaj said:


> I just ate the whole loaf plain in 4 chunks over the course of the day... including one pre-workout.


In just 4 chunks!! Thats some serious chewing!!!


----------



## cudsyaj

Mighty Sparrow said:


> In just 4 chunks!! Thats some serious chewing!!!


Lol, only pussies chew, I swallow that sh!t whole


----------



## mac1969

Stuff is amazing spread with no fat greek yoghurt and slice banana on top :thumb:


----------



## madmuscles

I'm still waiting for Adam Richman from Man Vs Food, to cut one open, fill with 10 different kinds of cheese, dip in batter, deep fry it and then serve it with some Slaw and a lb of fries, lol


----------



## Shaun84

It's awesome with a slice if extra mature cheddar on top


----------

